# BB1 Big Show - Flipping stick



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's a Castaway BB1 Big Show blank that's built bare-bones with an oversized EVA butt, hypalon rear grip, minima seat, Recoil tear drop hook keeper, and Recoil micro guides. This was my 1st attempt at Trelikes Olive Branches & I was pretty happy with how they turned out... I really like this blank. Lots of muscle for pulling bass out of the thick stuff...


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Kyle great work on that Big Show. Simple and clean is always nice. Good work buddy.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

as "first's" go i think ya did dang good !


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Dang good looking stick


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bare bones ...maybe...but still some classy details. Good job on the OB's, really nice trim detail. (Thanks, J. Trelikes). Nice touch with the trim bands fore and aft of the front reelseat. I bet that stick will cross their eyes when you yank'em out of the salad. Great job, Kyle.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Another very nice rod Kyle.


----------



## guillotm (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Very clean Kyle!..The OB turned out great! They're a fun little accent I think.
Nice work!


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

Looking good Kyle - If your customer has room in the boat and desires to "extract" the tree top along with the "hawg" tell him to give the Castaway XP3 BB-2 a whirl.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Bill Stevens said:


> Looking good Kyle - If your customer has room in the boat and desires to "extract" the tree top along with the "hawg" tell him to give the Castaway XP3 BB-2 a whirl.


Haha... I have a BB2 coming down the pipe for myself! Those Falcon lake fat girls aren't gonna know what hit em!:cheers:


----------



## twisted nature (Jan 26, 2010)

NICE! Simple but effective.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice and clean build Kyle


----------



## closingtime (Aug 5, 2006)

13 people got shot on Falcon last week, but as Kyle told me "12 of em were bad guys. Let's go fishing!".


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Another outstanding build Kyle...

Regards,
Doug


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

That is a very clean build and you nailed the JTOB.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Fine build CB, even looks light.


----------

